# 1982 Mongoose



## pedal4416 (Jan 23, 2019)

My parents bought me this bike in 1987-89ish at a garage sale. It was in mint original condition and it was my first non-department store bike (besides antique bikes). I rode the sh*% out of it and eventually changed the grips, seat, tires, and lost the front brake. I just unboxed it and stRting the clean up process. Just polished the frame and about to start the parts. I’ll post my progress.


----------



## mongeese (Jan 23, 2019)

Are the rims - hubs- wheelset original?
I assume not but if they are it could be a “wire wheel” . One year Goose that is rare. Or could of been a “free-mag” that someone changed wheelset because they did not want the moto-mags. The black “gold stem” leads me to wonder if this is a wire wheel. We all made mistakes changing parts out. If by any chance those parts are around you should attempt to dig them up. If any info or parts needed feel free to message me with your phone number. Have pads from 82 on my shelf etc.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 23, 2019)

@mongeese These are the original wheels that came on it when I got it. They are Mongoose stamped hubs on Femco rims with oversized spokes.
I got rid of the original red padset because it wasn’t “cool” in 88 and the OG seat broke when my friend rode it and flipped over the bars. I changed out the red block knobbies for Mongoose tired in about ‘90. I put repop grips on when they came out years ago. I’m about to order a repop seat and number plate. All other parts are original and stamped Mongoose.


----------



## mongeese (Jan 23, 2019)

Shes a wire wheel !! One year bike and very cool. Congrats.


----------



## mongeese (Jan 23, 2019)

These are the tires that most likely came on it.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 23, 2019)

Those are the tires!! I was a bike collector at the time (about 8 when I got the bike) I put the tires on my save shelf because I hoard everything and one day a friend really needed some tires for a race and stupidly gave them away!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 23, 2019)

@mongeese i just put 2 and 2 together and realized I had put your tires in my eBay watch list!! I need to go make some cash....


----------



## dave429 (Jan 24, 2019)

Great looking bike!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 24, 2019)

Frame, fork, and headset cleaned and greased!


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 5, 2019)

Haven’t had time to clean up the parts yet, but I did receive this tire from mongeese. I’m so excited to get this bike to how I originally got it!


----------



## Floyd (Feb 7, 2019)

I was under the impression you could get spokes on Mongoose's before 82. My 81 I had new as a kid had Femco spokes w Mongoose stamped hubs. And my 79 I got a few years ago had Femco spokes, but larger hubs.


----------



## mongeese (Feb 7, 2019)

You could but the wirewheel was a heavy duty 


Floyd said:


> I was under the impression you could get spokes on Mongoose's before 82. My 81 I had new as a kid had Femco spokes w Mongoose stamped hubs. And my 79 I got a few years ago had Femco spokes, but larger hubs.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 26, 2019)

Still working on cleaning it up. I found this pic of me in the early 90’s after I changed a few parts on it.


----------



## mongeese (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 26, 2019)

mongeese said:


>



One of my favorite videos!


----------



## mongeese (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## mongeese (Feb 26, 2019)




----------

